# Yes another East Cape Vantage build



## Isaias77 (Dec 6, 2020)

As the title implies, I want to showcase my newly built East Cape Vantage. I know this section is saturated with other Vantage builds but when I was waiting for my build slot to near I would always check other guys posts and really got some good ideas for my build and I want to be the one giving the ideas this time! I also want to document my buying experience, reasoning for why I went with certain options and things I would have differently. 
Why an East Cape Vantage?
My primary fishary is Tampa Bay launching a lot out of Cockroach bay and EG Simmons, and from time to time Crystal river. I wanted a boat to replace my old 15' Mitzi skiff, any new boat that I got needed to have these basic characteristics 


 Dry Ride
Stable 
Big water capability 
sub 10 in draft and to be able to pole 
High quality fit and finish (quality build)
"best bang for your buck"
Long story short I looked at several boat mfg's and East Cape fit the bill perfectly. Below is my build sheet and other thoughts on the Vantage.

Build sheet-
Standard Hull (non-VHP)
Dark grey hull and console, light grey deck/cap. With two tone awl grip (whisper grey)
Full Kevlar build (Hull, Cap, hatches, etc)
All buckets/ liners cut out
Center console Gps flush mount with front Jump seat (insulated)
tie down bolts on hatch and in front of hatch
removable back rest 
wrap around console grab bar 
jump seat grab bar
powder coat black all stainless steel 
8ft power pole blade 
custom blue Vmarine push pole holder and caddy 
Storm Grey/ Bimini Blue Sea Dek under gunnels, poling platform, front hatch
Minn Kota Terrova 24v with AGM battery's 
Garmin Gpsmap 943xsv 
Fusion BB100 Bluetooth audio hook up 
Kicker speakers 
3 bank on board charger 
live well led light 
spreader light
cup holders on console and platform 
piano hinge for front hatch 
dive ladder 
Suzuki 90 hp 
3 Blade prop
nema 2000 from Suzuki to gps and gps to sound system
painted black standard Ramlin trailer

Performance-
The Vantage preforms better than advertised! When I sat down with Kevin I told him my style fishing and helped me out setting up the boat. Kevlar build would help save weight, Suzuki 90 for a light weight engine setup, with the idea that to get max draft I would take TM and its batteries out. Speed was not the goal here, rather draft. I know I can get better performance with lithium batteries, that is the next upgrade!
With gear and 2 people im seeing 8-9 draft maybe less if I can balance the boat out and take TM out.
Im seeing 40mph at WOT by myself with all gear and full fuel. With more people im usually topping out at 35-37 depending on water conditions.
Cruise is about 30mph with amazing fuel efficiency from the Suzuki!
This Boat is truly a* Big water skiff. *The vantage eats the chop up like its nothing, extremely dry ride for me and passengers. Its actually better than most bay boats I've been on! 
Something to keep in mind is that Vantage is a sponson boat and is very Trim tab sensitive, so its definitely a learning curve in the beginning getting the boat to run smooth. But with time you get it down. 

Storage- 
If you want as much storage as possible and get easy access to bilge and pumps/valves cut out the buckets! I did put dry-dek tiles in compartment floors to avoid hard objects causing marks and dings.

Electronics- 
Power pole is amazing and highly recommend, if you pole a lot consider a smaller power pole though.
Definitely get an onboard battery charger and have EastCape install while boat is being built, saves you the head ache.
I love the trolling motor and its features, especially spot lock. Comes at a premium but its worth it.
Sound system is very simple and effective all controlled through the gps or a small 4 button controller in the glove compartment. Amplifier is not needed. 
GPS system.... I should have taken Kevins advice...... BIGGER IS BETTER! 
I got the 9 in, when not in motion its more than enough for me.... wait that sounded weird.
But in all seriousness get a GPS that is bigger and preferably with physical buttons on the side and MicroSD card slot in the front. One last thing is that Garmin can't run 3rd party mapping chips so if you want Florida Marine Tracks go with a Simrad. 

Wait time-
Yes its a long wait, is it worth it? Its a resounding yes. Plan accordingly though, I got myself a paddle board so I can at least get out on the water, I quickly realized I should have held on to my previous skiff for a while longer lol but that's passed now. Moral of the story is good things come to those who wait.

Note worthy items-
If you want speed get the Mercury 115 pro XS Ct and a VHP hull 
Ride experience of the Kevlar hull and a normal fiberglass hull are different, kevlar translates vibrations and bumps easier , while fiberglass absorbs a bit more of the vibration giving a slightly smoother ride. (But I can be wrong, just my opinion)
I got my switches below the steering wheel instead of being in the glove box, im happy with that decision due to the fact I can actually use the glove box to store things and not be in the way of switches. 
If you use live bait a lot, I would recommend a recirc pump to keep bait more lively. 
Live-well does let water in very slowly through the bottom of the stand pipe seal, not sure if that's normal or not. 
Fueling up the vantage can be a bit tricky, from what I understand the vapor cartridge causes the fuel to backfill up the fuel fill and pretty much causes a spill equivalent to the BP oil spill..... maybe im exaggerating, but its something to keep in mind. 
For God sakes put a cleat in the front of the boat, I forgot to add one and I regret it all the time. 

Upgrades and things I should have done-
Sea-dek, I didn't realize how much I would like the Sea Dek. Im already planning on having the cockpit floor covered in Sea Dek.
As previously stated, I plan on getting lithium batteries for the TM, probably might have to change on board charger as well but we'll see.
Ive changed the standard winch for the trailer to Fulton F2 rated for 2000 lbs. 
If you fly fish like I do, get a real casting platform, my yeti does the job but I wish I got an actual platform.
I also live bait fish when I have family or friends on the boat and I would have liked to have a small glass hatch within the main live well hatch. But It's an expensive option. 
Same point of live well, I should have put a bubbler In the jump seat well.
If you tow your trailer far distances like I do, I would get the tie down rings on the transom instead of tossing a strap across the boat.
Vertical rod holders can't fit grouper and tarpon rods that have a larger rod butt end. (Will fit if you take plastic insert out, but bare metal rod tube will scratch your reels)
I would have put at least two rod tubes going aft instead of all of them going forward. 

Conclusion- 
The Guys over at East Cape knocked it out of the park, the attention to detail is second to none and they are wiling to help out with any minor detail. Point being, customer service is top notch!
Keep in mind every East Cape skiff is different from one another in the sense that you have it built to your preferences and style. So take your time when it comes time to trick out your skiff, talk to Kevin and his team to get their opinions and advice and follow it, there's a reason why they've been around for this long. But also reach out to current owners and get their input. Hope this can help someone in the process.....(totally not an excuse to show of my awesome skiff LOL!)













  







  







  







  







  







  







  





https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-iQOuJo8Gxw


----------



## redfisher326 (Oct 26, 2021)

Nice boat and I appreciate the thorough thoughts. As someone who is in the process of researching skiff upgrades this has some really good notes.


----------



## AlbieFly (5 mo ago)

great looking boat and insights


----------



## BrianF (7 mo ago)

Beautiful skiff! Thanks for all the detailed insight.


----------



## Redtail (May 25, 2021)

Well thought out and helpful review. Beautiful boat now enjoy the fruits of your long wait.


----------



## JSFalcon (Oct 7, 2021)

Beautiful Skiff! Your build is very similar to my Vantage/90 Zuke build! A couple notes/questions:

1. What prop are you spinning? I've been doing some prop testing, so always curious as to what everyone is running. 
2. I have the same issue with my Simrad GO9 with loading SD cards from the back of the unit. I've found it's easiest to just pop off the trim piece, unscrew the unit from the dash, then pull it out to load the SD cards. There was plenty of slack in the cords of the unit to do this. I can't contort my body enough to reach underneath the console and load an SD card that way lol. 
3. I don't think you'll be required to change chargers if you switch to Lithium, if they used the same Noco Gen 5X3 as my boat, it has a Lithium battery profile. 
4. Livewell stand pipe seal may be leaking at the threads of the standpipe. The standpipe I got with my boat had about 1/2 of the thread length cut off. I'm assuming to make it easier to screw in. I replaced the livewell standpipe with a new T-H Marine standpipe and didn't have that issue. I also re-did the overflow nozzle, the one on the standard T-H Marine pipe would get clogged by bait. (see attached picture) 
5. Front livewell, mine doesn't have a bubbler either. I sometimes wish I had installed one there also. I bought one of those Engel live bait coolers, it works great for keeping shrimp alive when my girlfriend wants to bait fish. It'll tuck nicely in right in front of the jumpseat. 
6. The blue accents pieces are sick!!!


----------



## Radik315 (10 mo ago)

Sick boat! Can’t wait to get mine by January!


----------



## csnaspuck (Apr 2, 2013)

Sexy. Welcome to the family


----------



## Sawyer Martin (Jan 30, 2019)

Man that is a sick rig. Awesome write up & insight as well. Looking forward to seeing more pictures of this setup on the water!


----------



## g8rfly (Oct 9, 2011)

Congrats, and thanks for the thorough write up. I'm not too far behind you. What kind of speeds are you seeing?


----------



## angel_fish03 (5 mo ago)

g8rfly said:


> Congrats, and thanks for the thorough write up. I'm not too far behind you. What kind of speeds are you seeing?


He said he is getting:
Performance-
seeing 40mph at WOT by myself with all gear and full fuel. With more people im usually topping out at 35-37 depending on water conditions.
Cruise is about 30mph with amazing fuel efficiency from the Suzuki!

Hope that helps.


----------



## Isaias77 (Dec 6, 2020)

JSFalcon said:


> Beautiful Skiff! Your build is very similar to my Vantage/90 Zuke build! A couple notes/questions:
> 
> 1. What prop are you spinning? I've been doing some prop testing, so always curious as to what everyone is running.
> 2. I have the same issue with my Simrad GO9 with loading SD cards from the back of the unit. I've found it's easiest to just pop off the trim piece, unscrew the unit from the dash, then pull it out to load the SD cards. There was plenty of slack in the cords of the unit to do this. I can't contort my body enough to reach underneath the console and load an SD card that way lol.
> ...


 I’m currently running a 3 blade 22 pitch suzuki prop. I feel like I’m blowing out pretty easily so I may look into other props. 
I appreciate all your other points, I will look into it!


----------



## Isaias77 (Dec 6, 2020)

Sawyer Martin said:


> Man that is a sick rig. Awesome write up & insight as well. Looking forward to seeing more pictures of this setup on the water!


Hopefully I’ll actually do a video walk around that’s in depth. I know Kevin does his videos but not a lot going into the nitty gritty. Maybe I’ll do that this week, and post link here.


----------



## Mac 763 (11 mo ago)

Congratulations


----------



## Mike tries to fish (Oct 31, 2021)

Nice rig. I was looking at vantage hard for Tampa Bay before I settled.on the Evo V.


----------



## g8rfly (Oct 9, 2011)

angel_fish03 said:


> He said he is getting:
> Performance-
> seeing 40mph at WOT by myself with all gear and full fuel. With more people im usually topping out at 35-37 depending on water conditions.
> Cruise is about 30mph with amazing fuel efficiency from the Suzuki!
> ...


Thanks- I clearly can't read!


----------



## Naturecoastfly (Mar 26, 2019)

Congrats man. Spot on review as well. I like how you did the old school decal too that was a must for my build as well


----------



## angel_fish03 (5 mo ago)

Isaias77 said:


> Storage-
> If you want as much storage as possible and get easy access to bilge and pumps/valves cut out the buckets! I did put dry-dek tiles in compartment floors to avoid hard objects causing marks and dings.
> 
> Electronics-
> Power pole is amazing and highly recommend, if you pole a lot consider a smaller power pole though.


Did you cut out the buckets out of the storage in the back? Can you post picture of what the bucket cut out looks like? I have only seen the front bucket cut out. 

Also, do you pole right handed and having the power pole installed on the starboard side of the boat getting in the way? curious why you recommend getting a shorter power pole if pole a lot.


----------



## Isaias77 (Dec 6, 2020)

Naturecoastfly said:


> Congrats man. Spot on review as well. I like how you did the old school decal too that was a must for my build as well


Yeah same here not to big of a fan of the new logo. But I also had the decals made in a blue color, pictures doesn’t show it that well though.


----------



## Isaias77 (Dec 6, 2020)

angel_fish03 said:


> Did you cut out the buckets out of the storage in the back? Can you post picture of what the bucket cut out looks like? I have only seen the front bucket cut out.
> 
> Also, do you pole right handed and having the power pole installed on the starboard side of the boat getting in the way? curious why you recommend getting a shorter power pole if pole a lot.


----------



## angel_fish03 (5 mo ago)

Thanks!


----------



## Renegade (Aug 30, 2015)

Beautiful build! Great review! 

Welcome to the family.

I'll look for you in Crystal. I'm easy to spot. My boat looks like your with a 115 and red accents.


----------



## Isaias77 (Dec 6, 2020)

Renegade said:


> Beautiful build! Great review!
> 
> Welcome to the family.
> 
> I'll look for you in Crystal. I'm easy to spot. My boat looks like your with a 115 and red accents.


Thank, I’ll be looking out for you aswell!


----------



## TroutNreds12 (Jan 4, 2016)

Hey love the boat man!! I actually rode in your boat for test run when trying to choose evo or vantage. It is a sweet skiff!! Enjoy it mine should be in mold soon


----------



## jr912 (Feb 4, 2021)

That thing is SEXY


----------



## Palma Sola (Jun 5, 2016)

Several years back, I spoke with Kevin by phone a few times, and sadly I didn’t buy his new EVO that wasn’t even out of the mold at that time.
He’s building nice skiffs, and from what I read, he’s a man of his word. I like seeing now that his hatches on some boats are now being built using what I call “piano hinges” .. extra good idea! Congrats on your new Vantage. Take care all.


----------



## SR_Aces (Jan 7, 2022)

Very nice Vantage! Hoping to pick up my EVO next month.


----------



## Isaias77 (Dec 6, 2020)

I made my own video walk through for those who are interested in getting a closer look at my skiff


----------



## angel_fish03 (5 mo ago)

Why would they have a cut out for the hatch hinges? My OCD would drive me crazy. Beautiful boat.


----------



## Isaias77 (Dec 6, 2020)

angel_fish03 said:


> Why would they have a cut out for the hatch hinges? My OCD would drive me crazy. Beautiful boat.


Yeah that’s one detail that was missed do to me asking for the sea dek after I received the boat. Typically most vantages have the standard hinges but I got piano hinge and forgot to remind them….


----------



## Radik315 (10 mo ago)

Isaias77 said:


> I made my own video walk through for those who are interested in getting a closer look at my skiff
> [/QU





Isaias77 said:


> I made my own video walk through for those who are interested in getting a closer look at my skiff


thank you for this.. I was going to do the same when I get my rig because no else has yet. Thank you!!


----------



## ReelFla83 (8 mo ago)

Isaias77 said:


> As the title implies, I want to showcase my newly built East Cape Vantage. I know this section is saturated with other Vantage builds but when I was waiting for my build slot to near I would always check other guys posts and really got some good ideas for my build and I want to be the one giving the ideas this time! I also want to document my buying experience, reasoning for why I went with certain options and things I would have differently.
> Why an East Cape Vantage?
> My primary fishary is Tampa Bay launching a lot out of Cockroach bay and EG Simmons, and from time to time Crystal river. I wanted a boat to replace my old 15' Mitzi skiff, any new boat that I got needed to have these basic characteristics
> 
> ...



Sweet rig!! Who makes that dive ladder? Thanks!


----------



## angel_fish03 (5 mo ago)

Isaias77 said:


> Yeah that’s one detail that was missed do to me asking for the sea dek after I received the boat. Typically most vantages have the standard hinges but I got piano hinge and forgot to remind them….


opps! it happens.


----------



## scrapiron (Jun 13, 2020)

Great looking boat and nice walk through. 

I love the buckets cut out- makes getting to everything much easier.


----------



## tyler0421 (Jun 27, 2012)

@Isaias77 Who makes that dive ladder?


----------



## Isaias77 (Dec 6, 2020)

tyler0421 said:


> @Isaias77 Who makes that dive ladder?


It’s a Garelick Dive ladder


----------

